# Bam Bam 17 months



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy HUGE! 
He's gorgeous! :biggrin:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!! I love his face!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous dog! Love that black mask...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, he is huge!! Looks like a real sweetie too.
Brilliant name for him by the way. Must admit I got a surprise when I saw your pictures, for some reason I was expecting a fluffy white little cute dog.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Beautiful Boy!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I really do like his name. I need a Bam Bam of my very own!! I keep coming back and looking at him because he makes me smile!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

AMAZING!! I can't wait for my mastiff to get that huge!


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

The pics make him look bigger than he is! He is about 115 lbs and about 25.5" inches at the withers. He has a nice stocky build. He is going to end up right in the middle for bullmastiff breed standard, male 110-130lbs and 24-27 inches. He will fill out a little more in the next year. He is an awesome very well behaved dog.
We also have a puggle named Pebbles, pebbles and Bam Bam!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Bam,
Khan here. 
You are so dang Handsome. Mom always compares where you're at to where I am. I know she hates to admit it; but I'll never be in your league since she had me...gulp, "snipped" 
Oh well, not much I can do about that now.
I will keep looking up to you, and hoping!


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Khan! You are in my league for sure, we're on the same team! I've always watched Khan and Dozer as they grew into big bullies on the BB weight stats thread!
I've overheard some talk of possible snippage, dad is gonna wait for at least my 2nd birthday if he decides to do the deed!


----------

